# For you Mark Knopfler fans



## Bobw235 (Aug 28, 2016)

I was a big fan of Dire Straits back in the day, and later Mark Knopfler when he started making music on his own. A few years ago he collaborated with the great Emmylou Harris on an album (All the Roadrunning), and here is a great video of the band doing "Done With Bonaparte". Be patient as Mark introduces the members of the band, but it's worth waiting for. A great rendition of the song with excellent vocals and a variety of instruments.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for this one, Bob. Mark and Emmylou sure have done some good work together. One of my Knopfler faves is the soundtrack to Local Hero.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 28, 2016)

One of my very favorites is "Brothers in Arms".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 28, 2016)

Egads, I just read the name...as a music nerd the ear worm attacked...all afternoon " We've gotta move the microwave oven, we gotta move the color TV..."...Sultans of Swing was my favorite though.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Egads, I just read the name...as a music nerd the ear worm attacked...all afternoon " We've gotta move the microwave oven, we gotta move the color TV..."...Sultans of Swing was my favorite though.



Fur, "Sultans of Swing" is one of my all-time favorite songs and this live version is *amazing!  *From Alchemy Live. Crank it up!
https://youtu.be/8Pa9x9fZBtY

And for a comparison, from the Live Aid concert, a really nice alternative including sax solo. Really fun to watch Knopfler work his magic on the guitar.

https://youtu.be/plsMlX-qYP8


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don M. said:


> One of my very favorites is "Brothers in Arms".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs



Thanks Don. I'll check this out. One of my favorites too. A beautiful, haunting song.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don M. said:


> One of my very favorites is "Brothers in Arms".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs



Don, if you've not seen this version, I stumbled across it due to your link. From a live he gave in Berlin in 2007. Beautiful version and some closeups of his work on the guitar.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

You know, I watched a few minutes of the MTV music awards last night and my first thought was "this is music????". Of course, my parents probably said the same thing as rock & roll came to the forefront. This guy is an amazing artist and it's all about the music with him.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

"If This is Goodbye", simply beautiful.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Don, if you've not seen this version, I stumbled across it due to your link. From a live he gave in Berlin in 2007. Beautiful version and some closeups of his work on the guitar.



Yes, "Brothers in Arms" is one of the best musical tributes to our war veterans I've ever heard.  UTube has several performances of this, and most other songs, by most artists.


----------

